
Network Solutions suck Dont ever use - mkalif
I just wanted to point out, if yall ever hosting a website or anything, dont use ns. They&#x27;re UI is a nightmare and their customer service is insanely technically-incompetent, EVEN THEIR SUPPORT PEOPLE. One reason i decided to use ns was automated services such as 301 redirects. As soon as i call in to complain, they keep saying they dont know whats going on, it looks all good on their end and i mustve done something in other settings. My common logic tells me to edit a records and believe it or not, it worked. Me as a guy who never codes, makes websites, or anything computer program related somehow found out the key to something that FOUR different network solutions technical support people couldnt. Its insane. Rant over.
======
jstalin
I didn't realize anyone used Network Solutions for anything anymore.

